# carlisle mud wolf



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to have a set of 4, 25" mud wolf's mounted on my stock 12x7 rims'
at automotive tire store, he can not get the tires to bead on the rim?, says max pressure is 35psi, he went to 40, but still did not bead? any tricks, please help


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

either lol


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

either lol ?, I don't understand


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they should seat. Are the rims a little dirty? take a steel brush and clean the inside of the rim bead real good, tell them to put soapy water or even some lithium grease along the bead of the tire... it should seat then.


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

the rims are my stock alumium rims, he just tried one rear tire, I didn't see
the inside of rim, after stock tire was off, does anybody know if he can use more air pressure?, also would grease hurt the tire, I thought I read
oil or grease was bad for tires? thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

are the tire mounters up there just that stupid? 

Use as much pressure as it takes to get them to seat. They will seat. No grease will not hurt the tire. Your not putting it everywhere, just a little tiny bit around the bead of the tire will make it seat. I dont mean axle grease, just some thin lithium grease, vasaline, "lithium jelly" haha... soapy water will work too. Do you have your rims w/ you at home? if so go look at them, clean the inside of the bead if it needs to be cleaned. also, make sure they take the valve stem valve OUT, just like on a car tire, to seat it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we use dawn soap to seat tire beads. once it dries it becomes glue.
works great when installing grips. They slide right on but dont come off.


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

the tire guy, only took one of my rear tires off, he did use a soapy mixture,he also took the valve stem out , these tires seam very stiff, for
6 ply. I will go back tomorrow, he what he thinks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

tell him put them on or you'll take them somewhere else that can.. haha... The 1 only problem I've Ever had getting ATV tires to seat, was where the inside bead of the rim was a little dirty. Cleaned them w/ a wire brush, tires seated right up.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You can spray anything flammable (starting fluid works good) inside the tire and then light it.....BOOM...The bead will set, air up the tire before it unseats.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TX4PLAY said:


> You can spray anything flammable (starting fluid works good) inside the tire and then light it.....BOOM...The bead will set, air up the tire before it unseats.



haha... thats the Texas way for sure :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

They are hard as **** to mount but it can be done (I did mine). What you need (and any tire shop or site that changes tires should have) is a bead blaster. Seals them in seconds.

Do not use grease. It rots the rubber on the tire and may cause the tire to spin on the rim too once mounted. Use bead sealer (any tire shop or installer should know that).


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

KMKjr, as for air presser, to seat the beads?, as much as it takes?, tires says 35max?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Till they pop, but be carefull. If done properly, they should pop before well before 35lbs. Probably due to lack of lube (we've all heard that before). Using a proper rubber lubricant, around the entire tire, both sides, they should seat before 35 lbs.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawn dish washing liquid for sure I ran a tire shop for years and used dawn to mount every thing from ATV tires to Loader and skidder tires!!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

the way we seat beads in southern il. is just spray some either or starting fluid n throw a match.. works 100% of the time


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

harmonsbrute said:


> the way we seat beads in southern il. is just spray some either or starting fluid n throw a match.. works 100% of the time


Works fine, if you don't like your eyebrows 

I think his issue is they are seating but not popping onto the bead when inflated. 

Using proper rubber lube and make sure you lube the rim too & he should be fine.


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

I got my Mud Wolf tires on rims, ended up taking to ATV dealer, at $15 each, thanks for the help, the tires work great, yesterday I put on 80 trail miles


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

cool, Give us an update as you click off some mileage.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't think I have ever seen Mud Wolfs. Post some pics...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think they are similar to swampfox?


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

They are a nice looking tire, but too **** heavy.


----------

